# have you ever



## mysteryscribe (Apr 4, 2006)

has anybody ever heard of developing film with coffee    http://shutterbug.com/techniques/film_processing/0903sb_coffee/


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2006)

That is wild!  Never heard of that, let alone tried it. Very interesting read.


----------



## Corry (Apr 5, 2006)

So...wait...I"m not even a darkroom junkie, and I've heard of something you two HAVEN'T? Whoa.  Don't remember what I heard about it or when, or where...but I do know I'd heard that.  Could have sworn it was right here in this very forum.


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2006)

See? You know more than you think you know. If it was ever mentioned here I totally missed it!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 5, 2006)

Well it's and interesting thought coffee and orange juice developers but to be honest with the price of either I think i'll stick with d76.


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Well it's and interesting thought coffee and orange juice developers but to be honest with the price of either *I think i'll stick with d76*.


And it smells so much better, too. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 12, 2006)

Now if i could only fix with rose petals.


----------



## saulmr (Apr 13, 2006)

That's really crazy, looks like something McGiver would do!

Gotta try that one day.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 13, 2006)

I did this experiment with coffee  about two years ago, the negative came out very light, but with some extra work scanning & in PS they looked good (different), unfortunately I recent deleted them for my PBASE site for the space.


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll stick with Microdol, thank you.  Coffee remains something I get outside of in the early morning.


----------

